# Spraying Zinsser bin shellac primer



## Eric25 (May 11, 2013)

I've made a built-in closet with drawers. Part plywood and part MDF. Is it safe to spray Zinsser bin shellac primer with a hvlp sprayer indoors?


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

good question…


----------



## Tkf (Feb 14, 2013)

Sure. But only with good ventilation.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Tkf + 1

You will also want to be aware of overspray. A lot of times we don't pay as much attention when spraying clear finishes, but you will notice the white overspray will have a tendency to show up on everything. If you don't have a way of setting up a small spray booth, then make sure you cover surrounding areas well and I usually like to have a fan pulling air directly from where I'm spraying (preferrably spraying directly in front of an open window or door with the fan pulling the overspray outside).

You may have to thin your product a little, but that will give you directions on the can and do you know what size tip you have in your spray gun?


----------

